# Shotgun for hogs-small game season



## Sniper62 (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone here successly take a hog using #2 shot or smaller?


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 18, 2012)

I've killed them with turkey loads (usually 6s) to the head/neck when I walk up on them turkey hunting


----------



## Sniper62 (Dec 18, 2012)

What was the approximate range? You think they would be ok out to 30 yds or so?


----------



## Canyon (Dec 19, 2012)

I would go 22lr over shotgun with 2's if you have one available.


----------



## Slugslinger (Dec 19, 2012)

If money is not an obstacle, your best bet is probably using the heavier than lead shot.  Federal has the heaviest.  I forget what it's called (Mega Shock maybe), but a #2 with this shot is like a larger lead shot


----------



## Sniper62 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like the shotgun for squirrel but figured it would be a bad choice for hogs. I'll probably stick with my cz 452 in 22lr until I pick up a 22mag.
Thanks


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 20, 2012)

I took the 12 gauge out last time, but I just got a Semi-auto so I plan on taking it next time too.......It WILL kill them. This was good ole #4 shot 3" Turkey load, with my brand new 870


----------



## Sniper62 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice, what was the approx range of that shot. I've carried my 870 with #4 mags.


----------



## d45-70 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes Mossberg835 #4's 5-6years ago 15-20yards


----------



## fishtail (Dec 21, 2012)

Neck shot with a 20ga and #4 shot at 25 yards.


----------



## hogman1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ive killed them on a dead run with a 12 ga. out to 40 yards with high brass #4 shot. I love spot and stalk with a shotgun and 2-4 shot. Ive flat out folded them up. Keep the .22 at home, jump em and shoot em like rabbits!


----------



## Sniper62 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll be carrying the 870. Just picked up some hi brass #4.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 25, 2012)

Inside of 40 if you put it on the head/neck area it should lay'm down, good luck and post up some pictures!


----------



## GLS (Dec 25, 2012)

Up to what size hog is turkey shot effective on? I was woodcock hunting Saturday in rivercane when my Brittany started barking in place.  I knew it was a hog so I was able to get to her and was on my knee leashing her when a hog charged through the cane towards us.  It broke through the cane at about 5 yards.  My gun was on the ground and all I could do in reaction was to run towards the hog hollering.  It spun around and hightailed it.  It most likely was a sow with piglets, but that's conjecture.   Is it unusual for a hog to charge?  I don't believe it was  cornered and my Britt hadn't attacked.   The hog was as tall as my Britt, but considerably larger in girth.  I'm thinking that it would be prudent to carry a few shells with larger shot than is needed for woodcock.  Thanks. Gil


----------



## Sniper62 (Dec 28, 2012)

You guys were right . . . . 




12 ga #4 high brass
I'm glad I left the 22 at home.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 29, 2012)

Sniper62 said:


> You guys were right . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saweeet Sniper! Where'd ya kill it?


----------



## Sniper62 (Dec 29, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Saweeet Sniper! Where'd ya kill it?



PineLog. Around 10am Friday

 PM sent


----------



## fishtail (Dec 29, 2012)

Good goin!
I really like the colors of that one too!


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Federal Mag Shock*



Slugslinger said:


> If money is not an obstacle, your best bet is probably using the heavier than lead shot.  Federal has the heaviest.  I forget what it's called (Mega Shock maybe), but a #2 with this shot is like a larger lead shot



Im not sure of their largest shot size offered, but the loads you speak of are Federal Mag Shock Heavyweight. I researched them before buying for turkeys and they claimed that the #7's weigh the same as a lead #5. So a #5 or #4, if offered ought to do the trick.
Also, do not over-constrict the 4's or 5's. A choke bigger than a .665 in your Rem. 870 should pattern them well.


----------



## Sniper62 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hambone,
I'm running a standard screw in flush mounted full choke in my Remington. I was thinking of an  extended extra full turkey choke and some heavyweight #2. Your thoughts?
Bill


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 31, 2012)

Sniper62 said:


> Hambone,
> I'm running a standard screw in flush mounted full choke in my Remington. I was thinking of an  extended extra full turkey choke and some heavyweight #2. Your thoughts?
> Bill



Bill you dont need to choke it out any more............but thats a killer guaranteed

I'm still running with the Factory Modified..........I like the fact that I can throw a slug in there, jic


----------



## smitty (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes sir a 12 gauge  Winchester 5#load Drt 40 yards in turkey season !!!


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is #6 the heaviest load you can go during small game season in a shotgun?


----------



## Sniper62 (Dec 31, 2012)

The regulations say #2 shot or smaller.
Was going to hunt in the morning but have to replace the water-pump in my wifes van. :-C


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sniper62 said:


> The regulations say #2 shot or smaller.
> Was going to hunt in the morning but have to replace the water-pump in my wifes van. :-C



Thanks, the sound of the word water pump makes me cringe on my days off lol. Sniper62 what kind of shot gun did you use to take the Hog in the pics? I have a Mossberg Maverick 88 that I was thinking of using.


----------



## Sniper62 (Jan 1, 2013)

Remington 870. It came with a 28 inch bbl. About 20 years ago I had it cut down to 22inches and threaded. I use a full choke. The stock is a collapsable type that also has a recoil reducing buffer. I use a v-tac 2 point sling so It hangs in front in a low ready position and is hands free. A couple days ago I took the aimpoint off my bushmaster so now it's sporting the red dot. I might go for an extended extra full choke later on.  
My 17yr old did the majority of the waterpump installation. It was not fun but successful. Today was good weather not to hunt anyway.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sniper62 said:


> Hambone,
> I'm running a standard screw in flush mounted full choke in my Remington. I was thinking of an  extended extra full turkey choke and some heavyweight #2. Your thoughts?
> Bill



That should be fine, just as long as you don't
overconstrict the load.  Heavyweight loads won't yield to your choke like lead will. Over-constrict the load and you will notice
A not so uniform pattern. The full choke should do fine but check your pattern on paper first. A turkey choke will work, but the particular shot size that's going to work may vary depending on your gun/choke selection. Good luck.


----------



## swalker1517 (Jan 3, 2013)

So if I take my standard turkey setup(12ga Mossberg 535 3" shells no 4's), it should handle hogs pretty well out to say 30-45 yards?


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 3, 2013)

swalker1517 said:


> So if I take my standard turkey setup(12ga Mossberg 535 3" shells no 4's), it should handle hogs pretty well out to say 30-45 yards?



That setup should be fine. Keep in mind that those pellets have to penetrate deep enough to do significate damage. A neck shot should take out the Carotid artery and kill the pig cleanly. I would try to get as close as possible before pulling the trigger. Pattern the load to try to determine your maximum effective range. That will vary based on your gun/choke/load combination. Good luck.


----------



## Sniper62 (Feb 22, 2013)

Resurrecting this thread.
Remington 12 ga 870.  I swapped up a 26 in barrel with a cabellas EF.680 choke. It recommends bismuth lead, copper or hevi-shot. would like to go for dual purpose-turkey and hogs. using this set up what would use guys recommend for ammo that I could find locally like walmart or academy sports.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Ive killed them with 3.5" #5 lead before.  Extra full turkey out to 35 yds.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 25, 2013)

i got lucky last year an got a 100 lb hog with no 8's but it was at 10 ft  took all 3 shells. turkey loads work good for me out to 20 yds


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Feb 25, 2013)

#2's is not a small shot, it will work fine for a hog, but I agree to try for the neck if possible. About 40 yards would be about as far as I would shoot with them.
Good luck be safe and have fun!


----------



## Sniper62 (Mar 1, 2013)

I picked up some #4, 3inch ,Remington Nitro mag Turkey loads that shot a tight pattern at 25yds with the EF  .680 choke. (Also tried the Winchester supremes which had the exact same stats but the Rems were tighter). I'll experiment a little more today.


----------



## dotties cutter (Mar 1, 2013)

Head shots with a 22 long rifle stinger is a good bet for the hogs, it,s what we are going use. We first bought the stingers for squirells but they tear them up too much.


----------



## Ga Waters (Mar 1, 2013)

I took one in the Altamaha delts this past duck season. It was an ugly affair. Five shots and a 300 yard stalk/track.All the others I've taken have been with my 50cal traditional ml.They have all been dead right there. I won't be hog hunting with my shotgun again. just my choice.


----------



## cohutta joe (Dec 30, 2019)

So, this is an old post, but I hope some of you guys are still around, who have killed hogs with #2 shot or smaller. Again, it's small game season, so I can only use either my .22lr or 12 gauge, since I don't have a muzzle loader. I'd be more confident with a .22lr head shot, but also want to hunt squirrel and rabbit, so I'd rather be carrying the 12 gauge. My question is, if the 12 was your only option, would you choose #4 turkey loads over #2 steel shot?


----------



## ucfireman (Dec 30, 2019)

I bought a 22mag this year for hogs but the 12 is more versatile, Would like to hear thoughts. I have 2 and 4 in steel for ducks 3inch .


----------



## Beretta682 (Dec 31, 2019)

You can use centerfire Dec 1 thru Feb 29 as it is fox and bobcat season.


----------

